# Don Giovanni - Giulini



## Barfolomew (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and I have a question regarding different CD releases.

I'm looking into buying a CD box of Don Giovanni conducted by Giulini in 1959 -- complete, not highlights only. There seems to be a number of different reissues and (re-) masters available, of varying sound quality though according to amazon reviews. Obviously I would like a copy with the best sound quality available.

Do you have any insight into which CD version to go for?

Some different available options I've found are:

1) EMI Classics, 7243 5 56232 2 5, 3 CD, released 1997

Back cover states: Digitally remastered at Abbey Road Studios by Andrew Walter. 1961. Digital remastering 1997 by EMI Records.

However, track listing at amazon states '1987 Digital Remaster'.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Don-Giovanni-Wolfgang-Amadeus/dp/B000002RXD/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1488205959&sr=8-6 (ASIN: B000002RXD)

Extract from customer reviews: '_This recording may be 40 years old (1959) but it's still the definitive Don Giovanni. Sutherland is in superb voice and the recording is remarkable considering its age and never once detracts from the performance._'

2) EMI Classics - Great Recordings of the Century, 7243 5 67869 2 9, 3 CD, released 2002

Back cover states: 1961. Digital remastering 2002 by EMI Records Ltd. 2002 EMI Records Ltd.

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Giovanni-Great-Recordings-Century/dp/B00006I0DC/ref=tmm_acd_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1488208204&sr=8-5 (ASIN: B00006I0DC)

Extract from customer reviews: '_As soon as I got it I played it. "Something is wrong," said my wife., "it sounds terrible. Where's the orchestra?" In fact this new GROTC edition does sound anaseptic, for want of a better term, with the orchestra seeming as recessed as some of the Bayreuth pirate Ring cycles, but without the bloom of the Bayreuth accoustics to finally carry the day._'

3) Warner Classics, 5099996679920, 4 CD (including bonus disc with libretto & synopsis), released 2009

Back cover states (something like): 1961, Digital remastering 2002 by EMI.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Don-Giovanni-Home-Opera/dp/B002N4DZ2G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1487951163&sr=8-2 (ASIN: B002N4DZ2G)

Extract from customer reviews: '_Ugh... This appears to be a repackaging of the horribly remastered three-disc "Great Recordings of the Century" from 2002, with the addition of a so-called "bonus disc" containing a synopsis and libretto with translations. The re-use of the 2002 remastering is a shame, because it is, quite simply, horrible. It has no almost no high frequency response, sounds dull and muffled, more like a digitally synthesized message from your voicemail box than the sound of a splendid opera. It seems as though the only purpose of the 2002 remaster was to remove the tape hiss from the master tape, which was made in the golden era of stereo in the late 1950s, even though the hiss was hardly objectionable in the first instance, as evidenced by the excellent sound of the previous 1987 compact disc release._'

4) Warner Classics, 0825646994052, 3 CD, released 2016

Back cover states: 1961 & Remaster 2016 Parlophone Records Limited.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Don-Giovanni-Deluxe-Opera/dp/B01H4EW1GA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487951163&sr=8-1 (ASIN: B01H4EW1GA)

Extract from customer reviews: '_One of the greatest recordings ever made, now in much improved sound in this latest remastering. Don Giovanni is essential listening for all and this is the essential version. Bravo!_'

Option 2) and 3) seems to be from a 2002 remaster, which in many reviews are described as a really bad remaster with bad high frequency response.

Option 1) (EMI Classics, released 1997, with a 1987 remaster?) seems to get god reviews regarding sound quality.

Option 4) (Warner Classics, released 2016, with a 2016 remaster?) also get good reviews regarding sound quality. I am not able to find too many reviews of this release however, and I am curious to know how this release compares to option 1).

Have you listened to some of these different releases and is able to guide me? Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My copy says :recorded 1591, release 1961 and Digital remastering 1987.
Catalogue no 7472608 / 077774726085. 
The sound is outstanding, stay away from the Warner remastering.


----------



## Barfolomew (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the answer Pugg!

Good the 1987 remaster sounds good. Might go for a used copy of option 1). Why should I avoid the new (2016) Warner remaster however? Do you have any experience of it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barfolomew said:


> Thanks for the answer Pugg!
> 
> Good the 1987 remaster sounds good. Might go for a used copy of option 1). Why should I avoid the new (2016) Warner remaster however? Do you have any experience of it?


A friend of mine has bought it and mine sounds much better, sometimes they use the term _remaster_ just for the purpose of it.


----------



## Barfolomew (Mar 2, 2017)

I see, thanks for the info!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the 1987 digital remaster which sounds fine. This is one of the very greatest opera recordings ever - on a par with the Callas Tosca and the Karajan Falstaff. Generally you should get the best sound from the latest remaster but not always.


----------



## Barfolomew (Mar 2, 2017)

DavidA, yes, I guess a newer remaster should be able to sound better, though in this case it doesn't seem to be the case (according to Pugg).


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

You can sample the new remaster at the Warner Classical website. Sounds a lot better than the GROC to me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

When things are done good to start with you can't make it better, pure and simple.


----------



## Barfolomew (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the tip jegreenwood, will try. I bet it sounds better than the 2002 remaster. Just have to decide whether to go for a new copy of the 2016 remaster, or with a used copy (which is what I've found within reasonable cost) of the 1987 remaster.


----------

